# Seeking school



## Brand (May 25, 2018)

Hi All

Apologies if this isnt the right place for this post.
I am looking for a JKD, Kali or Silat class or training partners in South London.
Sutton, Mordern, Worcester Park area

Many thanks 
B


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 6, 2018)

I can help if you have any plans to learn online. I tech JKD only though.


----------



## axelb (Jul 7, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> I can help if you have any plans to learn online. I tech JKD only though.


who is your JKD instructor who granted certificate to teach online?
how many other students do you teach online?


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 7, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> I can help if you have any plans to learn online. I tech JKD only though.


Oh dear


----------



## Martial D (Jul 7, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> I can help if you have any plans to learn online. I tech JKD only though.


I would say if you have plans to learn a martial art online, it's time to rethink your plans.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 7, 2018)

Brand said:


> Hi All
> 
> Apologies if this isnt the right place for this post.
> I am looking for a JKD, Kali or Silat class or training partners in South London.
> ...



Yes this is the right place.

Why those 3 styles only, if I might ask?


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 8, 2018)

Martial D said:


> I would say if you have plans to learn a martial art online, it's time to rethink your plans.


Agreed! but it's better to learn something even if its online in case of Emergency. The most important thing is to practice under supervision but when you are in a real need sometimes you have to change ur plans too!


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 8, 2018)

axelb said:


> who is your JKD instructor who granted certificate to teach online?
> how many other students do you teach online?


I am looking to learn from you, will you accept me as your disciple? Master


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> Agreed! but it's better to learn something even if its online in case of Emergency. The most important thing is to practice under supervision but when you are in a real need sometimes you have to change ur plans too!


Actually no it's better to learn nothing. You learn online you don't have a teacher there watching you there's only so much a webcam can pick up. The student will pick up bad habits and won't be practicing with a partner which is the most important part of training so he won't have that resistance then he'll fake he's actually had real training then he goes to defend himself and get beat up because his trainings not been real.
So really he'd be better off not doing it at all and just going to the gym and working out and get fit and strong much better than some online school that'll take his money and give him nothing in return


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> I am looking to learn from you, will you accept me as your disciple? Master


Ah...can't answer the question ai?


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Actually no it's better to learn nothing. You learn online you don't have a teacher there watching you there's only so much a webcam can pick up. The student will pick up bad habits and won't be practicing with a partner which is the most important part of training so he won't have that resistance then he'll fake he's actually had real training then he goes to defend himself and get beat up because his trainings not been real.
> So really he'd be better off not doing it at all and just going to the gym and working out and get fit and strong much better than some online school that'll take his money and give him nothing in return


We all know it and just to let u know i haven't asked for money,so the whole thesis of "take his money" is a propaganda.


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Ah...can't answer the question ai?


I have answered this question this atleast billion times somewhere else, He knows me already so its a love/hate relationship between us. love from my side though.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> We all know it and just to let u know i haven't asked for money,so the whole thesis of "take his money" is a propaganda.


Sure buddy it's all propaganda whatever you say


----------



## Martial D (Jul 8, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> Agreed! but it's better to learn something even if its online in case of Emergency. The most important thing is to practice under supervision but when you are in a real need sometimes you have to change ur plans too!


What emergency can be solved with bad habits and aped movements?


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

Martial D said:


> What emergency can be solved with bad habits and aped movements?


The kind of showing off flashy looking moves that don't actually work to impress random girls at the beach


----------



## axelb (Jul 8, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> I have answered this question this atleast billion times somewhere else, He knows me already so its a love/hate relationship between us. love from my side though.


you haven't answered the question about who your JKD teacher is.

all I have seen from you is vague and avoiding answers which indicate you are teaching JKD without qualification. 

so if you are taking people's money, training them online without valid qualification, what does that make you?


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Martial D (Jul 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> The kind of showing off flashy looking moves that don't actually work to impress random girls at the beach


Works for Jake Mace...


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Works for Jake Mace...


Well it'll work until the girls boyfriend turns up and kicks his butt because his moves don't really work


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 8, 2018)

axelb said:


> you haven't answered the question about who your JKD teacher is.
> 
> all I have seen from you is vague and avoiding answers which indicate you are teaching JKD without qualification.
> 
> ...


Surely some people can't read simple English which is written on certificates and If I don't have skills/certificates don't you think it's better to win a match against me to show the world how big liar I am?  
Do your duty and save the people whom you think are being cheated from me, It's just that some people are too busy pointing fingers at others without looking at themselves. I can't reply the same questions a thousand times, You have the references already "READ THE ENGLISH SENTENCES" .


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 8, 2018)

Martial D said:


> What emergency can be solved with bad habits and aped movements?


Just Because you can't do something, You simply say that it can't be done. Actions speak louder than words. I would have respected a person who had the courage to stand up for a real skill test than these constant bullying.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> Surely some people can't read simple English which is written on certificates and If I don't have skills/certificates don't you think it's better to win a match against me to show the world how big liar I am?
> Do your duty and save the people whom you think are being cheated from me, It's just that some people are too busy pointing fingers at others without looking at themselves. I can't reply the same questions a thousand times, You have the references already "READ THE ENGLISH SENTENCES" .


You haven't replied to it once. Everyone hear can read English soooo give us some English sentences of who your teacher is and who you're certified under. That's all you've got to do. No need to get defensive if you've got nothing to hide. Ask me the names of my instructors and I'll happily tell you.

Oh and by the way challenging people to fights is against the rules here


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> Just Because you can't do something, You simply say that it can't be done. Actions speak louder than words. I would have respected a person who had the courage to stand up for a real skill test than these constant bullying.


No ones bullying you they're asking simple basic questions that's all you claim to be able to teach onLine we're asking who your teacher is....I struggle to see where the bullying is


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> No ones bullying you they're asking simple basic questions that's all you claim to be able to teach onLine we're asking who your teacher is....I struggle to see where the bullying is


Ans the simple questions a billion times you will see how it feels. Those who can't even add a real profile picture are giving me long lectures. Seems so legit that ... leave it.


----------



## axelb (Jul 8, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> Ans the simple questions a billion times you will see how it feels. Those who can't even add a real profile picture are giving me long lectures. Seems so legit that ... leave it.


you only gave one vague answer to a name so vague that isn't registered anywhere as a JKD instructor. 

the certificate your showed was for a local 1986 yogasana championship which you came second place; this has nothing to do with JKD qualifications.

All you have done is evade the answers and made yourself out to be a victim because you were asked a valid question on your credentials. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> Ans the simple questions a billion times you will see how it feels. Those who can't even add a real profile picture are giving me long lectures. Seems so legit that ... leave it.


Hey go ahead I have no problem answering who I train under I've got nothing to hide I haven't lied about anything I say. Be refusing to answer you're just reinforcing everyone's beliefs. There's one big way to shut us all up tell us your instructor easy I'll happily admit I'm wrong


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 8, 2018)

axelb said:


> you only gave one vague answer to a name so vague that isn't registered anywhere as a JKD instructor.
> 
> the certificate your showed was for a local 1986 yogasana championship which you came second place; this has nothing to do with JKD qualifications.
> 
> ...


I am simply amazed people who think who are qualified to judge me has always avoided a real challenge. I feed so sorry for  you.


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Hey go ahead I have no problem answering who I train under I've got nothing to hide I haven't lied about anything I say. Be refusing to answer you're just reinforcing everyone's beliefs. There's one big way to shut us all up tell us your instructor easy I'll happily admit I'm wrong


Bullies never stop.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> Bullies never stop.


Oh god.....who's your instructor? That's all I've asked no insults no put downs just a question that's all but okay since you can't answer the question I'm done here good luck teaching


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Oh god.....who's your instructor? That's all I've asked no insults no put downs just a question that's all but okay since you can't answer the question I'm done here good luck teaching


JKD,Wing Chun MR. Bhaskar Roy, Karate - Dilip Jana, Kung-fu - Tapan Tarapdar + Bhaskar Roy anything Else??

If you need anyone direct number please direct message me, call them up and ask whatever your heart desires.


----------



## axelb (Jul 8, 2018)

so your website has a link to Flickr page with your certificates. 

Arun Da (Certificates)

your black belt certificate says you are associated with;
Judo international federation
chinese wushu federation (of which you need to be in China to be part of)
JKD world federation (not listed on their website as an official school)
world taekwondo academy

taiki-kenSifu-Arun-Kumar-Saha-(Kolkata)_recent

it looks like you grabbed a selection of official bodies to put on your certificate with no official affiliation. 

the more I look into your credentials, the less valid they become, and the more you play the victim whilst starting challenges over the internet. 

it is becoming very clear you will not clear any of these doubts up, but it is in your interest to clear them up as everything about your club looks illicit.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

axelb said:


> so your website has a link to Flickr page with your certificates.
> 
> Arun Da (Certificates)
> 
> ...


Didn't even notice the site but just had a look and well the Muay Thai description was interesting 

"Muay Thai is referred to as the “Art of Eight Limbs” or the “Science of Eight Limbs” is originated from Thailand. Traditionally most of the fighters in Thailand are underage & fight to make a living thus making it pretty hardcore"


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 8, 2018)

You know what doesn't even matter I'm done here


----------



## Martial D (Jul 8, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> Just Because you can't do something, You simply say that it can't be done. Actions speak louder than words. I would have respected a person who had the courage to stand up for a real skill test than these constant bullying.


What?

Ok I think we are done here.

Edit -  lol didn't notice HH post before mine. Same page I guess.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 10, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> I am simply amazed people who think who are qualified to judge me has always avoided a real challenge. I feed so sorry for  you.



you are issuing challenges sir and in the martial arts world that is not the wisest thing to do as some may at some point take you up on that (I don;t mean the posters from here btw) and you could end up in serious trouble and that will not get you students 

A good teacher is humble has respect and does not go off issuing challenges especially against people who are only asking questions.

teaching online sir is dangerous

I can watch a video of a good sensei teaching (I don't mean online teaching) and pick up ideas or things they are trying to impart (yeas I no longer can study) but that comes from the base that I already know where they coming from, to a complete beginner it will fly right past and as has already been stated how can your correct or the like as your not there???

so imo it not good to lure people into the online world of teaching MA


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 10, 2018)

*Admin's Note:*

I'm going to be very clear about the rules here...

Fraudbusting isn't allowed here. 

Challenge posts aren't allowed here. 

Continual rudeness isn't allowed here.  

If you (and you know who you are) continue down that path, you're going to get banned from this community.  Ignorance of the rules isn't an excuse, and I strongly encourage some of y'all to read them. 

Consider this your final warning.


----------



## martialwaywarrior (Jul 13, 2018)

Martial D said:


> I would say if you have plans to learn a martial art online, it's time to rethink your plans.


I agree. I have not figured out how to post my own question so I, too, am asking about finding a school/dojo for JKD, and not online. Word is that I should find someone who has learned from Dan Inosanto or one of his direct qualified students. This seems reliable overall. I have not found a dojo in the Northern KY/Cincinnati area.


----------

